# Meet the mother of all malware which can jump airgaps



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Source: *arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps



> In the following months, Ruiu observed more odd phenomena that seemed  straight out of a science-fiction thriller. A computer running the Open  BSD operating system also began to modify its settings and delete its  data without explanation or prompting. His network transmitted data  specific to the Internet's next-generation IPv6 networking protocol,  even from computers that were supposed to have IPv6 completely  disabled. Strangest of all was the ability of infected machines to  transmit small amounts of network data with other infected machines even  when their power cords and Ethernet cables were unplugged and their  Wi-Fi and Bluetooth cards were removed. Further investigation soon  showed that the list of affected operating systems also included  multiple variants of Windows and Linux.





> ...the malware, has the ability to use high-frequency transmissions passed  between computer speakers and microphones to bridge airgaps.



This is AWESOME!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2013)

Is this really true? Is it really possible even?


----------



## josin (Nov 3, 2013)

If its true then I have no doubt its from Israel....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2013)

i will wait for clear confirmation from credible sources:
The badBIOS Analysis Is Wrong


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2013)

What? Is this a digital ghost or what?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 3, 2013)

WOW! really interesting


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Nov 3, 2013)

The end in not that far away


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm. So if you think you are compromised, solution is not just to disable Ethernet, but also speakers and microphones.
TY.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Hmm. So if you think you are compromised, solution is not just to disable Ethernet, but also speakers and microphones.
> TY.



Not just disable them, but physically disconnect them.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 3, 2013)

Errrmagood!!! Skynet is real!!!!


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2013)

is this true or just a myth?


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 5, 2013)

snap said:


> is this true or just a myth?



Lets ask The Terminator. Shall we?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2013)

:O whaddahell...there goes my plans for buying a new speaker


----------

